# Relationship Rants



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

Girls/Guys got you down? Post it here.
Like a girl/guy, but don't know if she likes you back? Post it here.
Think a girl/guy like you, but she didn't tell you, but you know cause she looked at you for 1 second? Post it here.
Found someone over the internet, but they turned out to be a Pedo-Bear? Post it here.

(Move to EoF if necessary.)

Post them things up.


----------



## mameks (Jan 5, 2011)

I had the hots for some random user on here...
I think they were called something like...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Goli
Turns out it's a guy ?('?`?)?


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> I had the hots for some random user on here...
> I think they were called something like...
> 
> 
> ...



A: You'll find someone else.
B: They aren't worth your time.
C: They love you too, just give them time.





 All of the above.






 Take your pick.


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I have this girlfriend, but she lets me play around with other girls.

Wait, what was the problem again?


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Well, I have this girlfriend, but she lets me play around with other girls.
> 
> Wait, what was the problem again?



I see no problem.


----------



## mameks (Jan 5, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







...Option D...It hurts my head -_-'

MYSTERY OPTION D, I CHOOSE YOU!
*stabs Goli*
Nyahahaha~~~~~~~~


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

You should move on, shlong, he's kinda a prick anyway


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

I feel like I'm incapable of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, no problems with rejection


----------



## mameks (Jan 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> You should move on, shlong, he's kinda a *prick* anyway


Perfect couple then


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm incapable of love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you being serious, or just playing?


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is serious business.... The man has no emotions.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I am serious.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 5, 2011)

Was into this kid on msn for a while
we really hit it off on an emotional level
but then it turned out to be a bot called smarterchild ┐('～`；)┌  FML


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Was into this kid on msn for a while
> we really hit it off on an emotional level
> but then it turned out to be a bot called smarterchild ?('?`?)?  FML


I nominate this for the Best Relationship Ever award.


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe goli was right - this thread is going downhill....

It's not my fault this time, though


----------



## mameks (Jan 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Maybe goli was right - this thread is going downhill....
> 
> It's not my fault this time, though


Yes it is.
Accept it.


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but that award is taken by Issac.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze's great relationship tales!

- Despite being able to talk to girls with ease, I tend to stay out of relationships. Therefore my list of girls I've actually dated is alarmingly short. Unlike me. HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Most notable annoying ex? Charlotte. An old school friend I reunited with after several years, we dated for two years. Went to college together. Where she was corrupted by one of those dumb whores who thinks sex is just sex. Meaningless. Even when in a committed relationship. So Charlotte slept with one of my class mates behind my back. You know the pathetic thing? Of all my class mates, she chose the most fuck ugly sack-of-horse-shit-that-walks-like-a-man she could find. Seriously, check this ugly mother fucker out.



Spoiler











The guy on the right is the one she chose. If she went with the guy on the left, I might have understood a little more. He is at least human looking, even if he is a complete mule penis on toast. But the guy on the right? Seriously? I'm no Brad Pitt but I'm at least 140 billion times better looking than that. His parents are DEFINATELY brother and sister. Even worse, he looks like the kid from Road Trip which has totally ruined an otherwise damn good film.

So, yeah, she fucked around behind my back. I even forgave her first indiscretion in an effort to save what we were. I wasn't so forgiving the second time. I think that's fair. So I kicked her sorry ass to the curb and she spent 4 years hunting me down and being a pain in the neck in a rather misguided attempt to win me back. Kinda sad really.

Current relationship status, single but with plenty of interest. Notably from a colleague I spend a reasonable ammount of time speaking to when work is slow (or when we're drawn together by our mutual desire to brutally murder our supervisor) who seemed rather upset with this week's rota because the only days I am in the store, she is not. She does seem to be rather...fond of me. Still, having beautiful ladies desire me is something I can live with.


----------



## mameks (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Blaze's great relationship tales!
> 
> - Despite being able to talk to girls with ease, I tend to stay out of relationships. Therefore my list of girls I've actually dated is alarmingly short. Unlike me. HA!
> 
> ...


Damn...that sucks :/
But is...kinda amusing, no offence xD


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought the one on the left was the guy that she chose, that you were complaining about...the guy on the right doesn't look that bad. He has that slacker-in-highschool-charm-thing going on. Maybe you just don't like him because you blame him for her cheating on you?


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze
^^^^ You have successfully won the Best Relationship Rant Of All Time Award.

(The previous champion was Rydian, with his girlfriend in a coma.)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 5, 2011)

You know the best part? When a relationship goes sour, we all call upon our friends for support. Charlotte did the same. It didn't go well. They all soon found out exactly what (or in this case who) she'd done and turned against her, joining my side of the arguement and leaving her all on her own. One of them even took me out for drinks a few weeks later. I don't recall exactly how the rest of that night went...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Blaze's great relationship tales!
> 
> she chose the most fuck ugly sack-of-horse-shit-that-walks-like-a-man she could find. Seriously, check this ugly mother fucker out.
> 
> ...



O_O

I was expecting to see some sort of zombie-slime-skeleton guy...but then I opened the spoiler...

...maybe it's just me but...the guy on the right is the better looking of the two. O_O


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 5, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so too, he's average looking.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lolol I looked at his hoody and it looked like it said "hardon" then I looked where his hands were.
(even though it says hardcore at a second glance)
Also note the guy on the left is the troll and looks scary as fuck!


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 5, 2011)

Relationships suck ass, I will treat every women with the upmost respect yet its hard to even get a friend out of them let alone date or even have a relationship. I have had very very very few relationships cause every woman I meet treats me like dog sh*t. The seem like they want to talk to me then when I get a phone number and call them up and talk to them the phone call ends with them saying " I need to go i'll call you back later " Well when you hear those words there ARE A COMPLETE LIE!!! They never call back and when you try and call them after a few days, they won't answer their phone and on the rare chance they do pick up it starts all over again I got to go. And it doesn't matter if I an trying to get with them or not even trying to get with them its always like that.

Hell even the women that give me their own phone all on their own accord without me even trying to get their phone number from them do the same thing.

So pretty much my whole life I been disrespected from just about every girl I meet. The first time I was around 7 years old and seemed to like this girl in my class that was also in my group of kids that walked home from school ( small town small school, so we had groups led my teaches that we walked home in. ) Well one day I wrote her a little note and handed it to her in between classes. Saying things such has hi, how are you? Lets hang out and be friends and such. Well at the end of the day when she was able to come over to me during the walk home she came up to me and was like " Hey bryan I don't think we can be friends" Then she torn up the note and threw it in my face!! I was 7 effin years old wtf?

Anyway the next 25 years are not too much better considering when I look back and count the number of women ( or girls from the earlier years ) that showed me kindness and respect in return I can count them on the fingers of one hand, that's fingers, the thumb is a thumb not a finger in this context...

Well the last friendship that was getting really close to a relationship pretty much ended badly. I was out of work with a dislocated kneecap I was recovering from and had my girl come over one day and we hung out, had fun and it was a *great day*. Then I don't hear from her for a few days. I had been sitting around those few days with her on my mind and couldn't get her out of my mind. So I was going to call her and talk to her and say I love you and want to take our friendship to the next level. Well turns out that day when I tried calling her and never got a call back she ended up OD'ing from pain pills and alcohol...
Now I'm left wondering if things would of been better or worse if I would of told her on that *great day*


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 5, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> *snip*



Lol at 7 year old part (no offense of course)

sorry about the years after

and i myself would like more clarification about the last girl.
in terms of after the incident as well as the causes if its not too personal/hurtful to say


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

Come on...There's gotta be more rants. I've yet to see people having issues with blow up dolls, or bondage fetishes. (That ones for teh ladies.)


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright so me an this bitch is foolin around
get up to the bedroom and my ex is just sitting there waiting for me with an angry expression
I ask her what she's doing there
turns out I accidentally forgot to untie her from the previous night


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Alright so me an this bitch is foolin around
> get up to the bedroom and my ex is just sitting there waiting for me with an angry expression
> I ask her what she's doing there
> turns out I accidentally forgot to untie her from the previous night



Claps*


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 5, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It fails
I know
but I have no "exp" with such things xD
also it's nearly 2AM


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

this happened a few years back. i had a girlfriend which i seriously respect. we were still in HS and she's afraid of her dad. one night she told me(through text message) that her dad knew about our relationship and was told to break up with me. i said "what will your father do to you if you didn't?".i want to know what i was dealing with. then she said that her father would beat her up. we were still kids and i know what i can only do, so i said that i agree to break up but i promise to court her again when the time comes. she just replied "okay".

next day, i couldn't go near her. several days later i talked to her and said what if we just keep it a secret. she said no but we're still friends. continued courting her again for a few weeks and finally she said, " you know, i don't love you anymore since the night you agreed to break up with me. i was just testing you if you would fight for me. but instead you quickly said yes."

i was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was really worried about her that night. the worst part is that it looks like i was my fault, for thinking about her safety first!
damn!

funny thing is after we broke up, we see each other every day since we're classmates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good thing it was just 2 months and two weeks before graduation.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Isnt this the whole reason the blogs section was created?lol


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> this happened a few years back. i had a girlfriend which i seriously respect. we were still in HS and she's afraid of her dad. one night she told me(through text message) that her dad knew about our relationship and was told to break up with me. i said "what will your father do to you if you didn't?".i want to know what i was dealing with. then she said that her father would beat her up. we were still kids and i know what i can only do, so i said that i agree to break up but i promise to court her again when the time comes. she just replied "okay".
> 
> next day, i couldn't go near her. several days later i talked to her and said what if we just keep it a secret. she said no but we're still friends. continued courting her again for a few weeks and finally she said, " you know, i don't love you anymore since the night you agreed to break up with me. i was just testing you if you would fight for me. but instead you quickly said yes."
> 
> ...


Is it just me or isn't that whole "testing" stuff girls do is just retarded?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

for me it is retarded. maybe she was still stuck at the young rebellious age and i was thinking of the future.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> for me it is retarded. maybe she was still stuck at the young rebellious age and i was thinking of the future.


And some people try to make me believe girls mature faster than boys...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't have a rant but only advice I've got so far is if you really like somebody let it be known to them. Seems very common two people will not show their feelings due to the fear that the other does not feel the same way but if you don't do or say anything you're not going to benefit from that. Tell them and even if you receive a negative response you'll probably get a feel that he or she wasn't the right one. That or there could be other factors involved. Easier said than done but hopefully you'll be relieved afterwards and get a similar response. Also I recommend a "I can only be myself and if I cannot be accepted for who I am I will not change and it's time to find somebody who will accept me." mentality.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 5, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> I've yet to see people having issues with blow up dolls, or bondage fetishes.


The stories I would post are against the rules.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Precisely why I've not joined in the conversation.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

My story's are to depressive, but all I can say is I got heartbroken to many times and now all I do is play games and hope that there exist some girl in the world that don´t hate that don´t wanna stab my heart. That I never ever talk to girls even if it is on the Internet cuz I know they will only dislike me in the end like all the others.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Alright so me an this bitch is foolin around
> get up to the bedroom and my ex is just sitting there waiting for me with an angry expression
> I ask her what she's doing there
> 
> ...



Love plus.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha no thanks I rather die single then go so low.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

@ThePeon don't worry dude, there's still someone out there for you. maybe not yet now but there's still someone


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> @ThePeon don't worry dude, there's still someone out there for you. maybe not yet now but there's still someone



Yeah but after 5 years you start to lose all hope man.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can start losing hope after 30 years. Never before.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2011)

I realised I was in love with a girl when it was too late and she had feelings for me as well. She moved to Scotland by than. I still think about her now actually, but I do hope she's happy wheter it she be single to attached.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> ThePeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should never lose hope, it will be like this.

1. if you lose hope then all your life you will be like that.
2. if you don't lose hope and never met someone until you die, at least you had a dream and never had a time to be sad(cause your dead).
3. if you don't lose hope and find someone, then you will be happy!

see that #2 and #3 is a good option. you will still be happy


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After 5 years failure and girls almost hating you like avoiding  you and never talks to you.

I rather face the truth that I will die single than lie to my self that there is hope.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope. It can kill a man.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> After 5 years failure and girls almost hating you like avoiding  you and never talks to you.
> 
> I rather face the truth that I will die single than lie to my self that there is hope.



well, it's your choice. but how come girls hate you?


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> ThePeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I knew that I would answer you all I do is being my self.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

what i mean is what do you usually do with girls?


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> what i mean is what do you usually do with girls?



nothing much just try to have a small talk become friends and then see if that could lead somewhere but nooooo.


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what PM's are for.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2011)

Win topic is win, nice work Roxas. 
I have feelings for a girl in my school, but I don't need the Tempers help (yet). I still have enough chances to do it myself, I think I still got it covered


----------



## Devin (Jan 6, 2011)

Whenever you need help just post it here.


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate it when one moment they will be all flirty with you, then the next the stop.  Then the next time you see them they want to flirt then when you catch on they stop.

I think its hilarious that someone in the relationship will break up with the other one, then the next day (week, whatever) they will be back together-why the hell did you break up then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

you think 2 hours away is too much for a relationship?


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd




Interesting topic got interesting


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I say I'm over my previous relationship... It's just she's making it hard to get over her when she's still invading my dreams. >.> I need to get someone else now that I've had but a taste of a woman.


----------



## Klx5 (Jan 6, 2011)

well my girlfriend of over a year left to go with the guy she was dating before me.............. that's cool once we left each other i got together with her best friend lol


----------



## Devin (Jan 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Well, I say I'm over my previous relationship... It's just she's making it hard to get over her when she's still invading my dreams. >.> I need to get someone else now that I've had but a *taste* of a woman.



I see waht you did thar.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

what's your take on long distance relationships people? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm somewhat unsure...being 2 hours away from her and all..


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what's your take on long distance relationships people?


Don't do them. Simple.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and why is that?


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what's your take on long distance relationships people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is two hours long enough to considered 'long distance?' It is a pain but it sound smore than doable, I make three hour round trip to university, four days a week so you can do it. It's not like your two continents apart.


----------



## hunter291 (Jan 6, 2011)

do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 hours isn`t long. my gf lives 1 1/2 hours away with the bus. just stay there for a couple of days xD but if youre planning to drive to her and leave after a few hours, i swear it will destory your nerves xD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have so much in common and I don't want to let distance ruin our relationship


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what's your take on long distance relationships people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 hours isn't bad.

Long distance relationships only work with very strong relationships, otherwise they end up crumbling.
But 2 hours is like a...medium-distance relationship, lol. Go for 'er. Really don't have anything to lose trying.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see, so if we can get through this..then that is saying something I guess


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 7, 2011)

Agreed, 2 hours is nothing man. If you two really like each other, can trust each other, and are happy then I don't think it matters.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 7, 2011)

My girlfriend is a stupid dumb contradicting bitch but I love her


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 7, 2011)

ok so this bitch in my high school plays hard-to-fucking-get for 4 months. then she FINALLY admits she likes me, but then christmas break came up. We are back now and shes relatively ignoring me kinda. HOWEVER yesterday she was kinda all over me after school, forced me to meet her friends, then when i had to go, snuck in a kiss. so then im thinking ok she does want to be with me, but then today now when i try to be nice and approach her, she almost completely ignores me, and the only way i got her attention was by throwing a snowball at her, after which we had a mini snowball fight, then after she gives me a hug and goes about her business. so i have a question /b/, i mean gbatemp. does this bitch be trippin balls?


----------



## Ace (Jan 7, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> ok so this bitch in my high school plays hard-to-fucking-get for 4 months. then she FINALLY admits she likes me, but then christmas break came up. We are back now and shes relatively ignoring me kinda. HOWEVER yesterday she was kinda all over me after school, forced me to meet her friends, then when i had to go, snuck in a kiss. so then im thinking ok she does want to be with me, but then today now when i try to be nice and approach her, she almost completely ignores me, and the only way i got her attention was by throwing a snowball at her, after which we had a mini snowball fight, then after she gives me a hug and goes about her business. so i have a question* /b/*, i mean gbatemp. does this bitch be trippin balls?



If this was meant to be posted on /b/, go post it on /b/


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 7, 2011)

lol not necessarily but i just felt like i was so included it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 7, 2011)

I sense an abandonment complex.


----------



## Goli (Jan 7, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> ok so this bitch in my high school plays hard-to-fucking-get for 4 months. then she FINALLY admits she likes me, but then christmas break came up. We are back now and shes relatively ignoring me kinda. HOWEVER yesterday she was kinda all over me after school, forced me to meet her friends, then when i had to go, snuck in a kiss. so then im thinking ok she does want to be with me, but then today now when i try to be nice and approach her, she almost completely ignores me, and the only way i got her attention was by throwing a snowball at her, after which we had a mini snowball fight, then after she gives me a hug and goes about her business. so i have a question /b/, i mean gbatemp. does this bitch be trippin balls?


But weren't you interested in the girl you talked to everyday till like 4 in the morning, or something?


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 7, 2011)

this bitch was waaaay before that girl

and good memory


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2011)

A good start would be not to call her bitch.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> A good start would be not to call her bitch.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 10, 2011)

had a girlfriend for a month then i found out she cheated on my with my best friend... i forgave her (being the stupid person i am) then got cheated on by her again and it was over. not too much to the story but that


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> had a girlfriend for a month then i found out she cheated on my with my best friend... i forgave her (being the stupid person i am) then got cheated on by her again and it was over. not too much to the story but that



So...you hurt yourself and her because she indulges in her desires?

Blargh...I'll never understand these 'human' things...


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 10, 2011)

apparantally she goes out with any guy who looks at her... shes had over 10 boyfriends in the past 6 months after we broke up... i just stopped looking for a relationship with anyone ever since...


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not much for the whole love and emotion thing, but in my nearly 18 years of existence i finally got pulled in by a girl, n it just had to go wrong :S

I like Emma
Emma likes Mabz
Mabz likes Emanuella
Emanuella likes Patrick
Patrick likes Emma

Emma, me and Chris (random friend) were at a mall messing around, Chris brought up the subject that he heard i liked someone. This got Emma really hyper and wouldn't stop asking who, (being an idiot that i am) i didn't tell her, she then told me that she likes Mabz (who happens to be a really close friend of mine). I told her i'd find out from him, if he likes her back (digging my own grave much?).

I then spoke to Mabz on msn asking him indirectly who he likes n all that. He told me he likes Emanuella, and the flirting with Emma was just as a friends. He then told me how Emma USED TO like me, but got the impression i wasn't interested in her. (FML T_T)

The next day, SOMEHOW, EVERYONE in our college year found out that Emma likes Mabz. The bitches in our class told Emma that I was the one who told everyone! (those girls and me have a history of hating on each other).

After that some more events happened in which things between us kept switching from good and bad.
About 6 months ago she left our college as her family moved houses, we havn't spoken since.

I can still contact her and all, found out from my friends she doesn't hate me anymore, but there's no positive emotions towards me either, dunno what to do. :/


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 10, 2011)

its best just to talk to her. about a year ago there was this girl who was pretty much my best friend until one daywe got into a big argument... she hated me for the longest time and one day i started to talk to her again and everything was fine after that


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 11, 2011)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> its best just to talk to her. about a year ago there was this girl who was pretty much my best friend until one daywe got into a big argument... she hated me for the longest time and one day i started to talk to her again and everything was fine after that



Ditto. but for me i was the prick for not realising she liked me. Supposedly when I went out with this other girl she got pissed off.

HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW?!?!?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what's your take on long distance relationships people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I stated dating my girlfriend, we lived in different states.
After a year of long distance dating, she moved in, and now we live happily ever after.
Long distance works, but only if it *can* result in a short/very short distance relationship.
Don't date people that will never result in an eventual normal relationship.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what's your take on long distance relationships people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They can work. 

A good example, two youtubbers (brynnagiadrosich and BidkipOnABus) met each other in a let's play community, they started a relationship while living in different states (don't know if states, I ignore if they are from the USA, they lived in different cities) and now, a while after, they live together.

I won't go into detail since I don't know about it in detail but check them out. They talked about it in a Majora's Mask video, on Bidkip's channel.


----------

